# Well...



## Kazzy (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm picking up a tegu for free this weekend. He's an arg. black and white. Pretty good size. Well, turns out he has a prolapse right now. The girl I'm getting him from has done all she can, but just can't afford the vet bills. It was actually all because her now ex didn't care for him properly while she was in the hospital (she just had a baby, and has been having major health issues). Now she's trying her best to see him get better. She's soaked him in warm water, warm sugar water, warm water with vegetable oil, put oil on the prolapse...everything we could think of. She had a guy she knows look at him but he couldn't help either. 
So, I'm getting this guy this weekend and I'm wondering what I should do before I get him to the vet. Just keep soaking him? Obviously keep him off any particle substrate. 
I've found a vet. I've been recommended to him by a guy I know who keeps reptiles in my area. He said he is the best here and reasonably priced. The tegu will be going to him asap as I can't leave this untreated for much longer. I just want him to be comfortable under my care until I can get him to the vet.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 23, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> I'm picking up a tegu for free this weekend. He's an arg. black and white. Pretty good size. Well, turns out he has a prolapse right now. The girl I'm getting him from has done all she can, but just can't afford the vet bills. It was actually all because her now ex didn't care for him properly while she was in the hospital (she just had a baby, and has been having major health issues). Now she's trying her best to see him get better. She's soaked him in warm water, warm sugar water, warm water with vegetable oil, put oil on the prolapse...everything we could think of. She had a guy she knows look at him but he couldn't help either.
> So, I'm getting this guy this weekend and I'm wondering what I should do before I get him to the vet. Just keep soaking him? Obviously keep him off any particle substrate.
> I've found a vet. I've been recommended to him by a guy I know who keeps reptiles in my area. He said he is the best here and reasonably priced. The tegu will be going to him asap as I can't leave this untreated for much longer. I just want him to be comfortable under my care until I can get him to the vet.



Kazzy, I think I know of the tegu you speak of. She contacted me over a week ago, that tegu needed to go to a vet then, waiting is not an option, he is also impacted.


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, she told me she did. I'm going to make an apt. with the vet for when I get back. The poor guy


----------



## Magik (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck with the poor guy.....


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Magik (Jul 25, 2008)

Any news hows he getting along??


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

Apparently he is getting worse, according to what I've been told. Poor guy  I leave in the morning to get him.


----------



## Magik (Jul 27, 2008)

Is there nothing the vet can do?No medication to rectify the prolapse?Surgery?Anything?


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 27, 2008)

The vet up where she lives wanted the money up front and it was around $300 so she couldn't afford it. The vet here will be better. I'll be taking him there this week (need to set up appointment). The poor guy is sleeping in my lap right now wrapped in a towel. The prolapse looks awful, and he smell really bad. I think it's the prolapse. It will most likely be removed. Hopefully he'll be alright. He's very well mannered and very pretty. I'm already in love. I've already given him several baths tonight in warm water, and with vegetable oil to try and help him to no avail. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Magik (Jul 28, 2008)

Please do and I hope everything goes ok and you have a healthy happy tegu!


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I've been soaking her and everything. Yeah, I'm thinking female now. I'll have to worry about that later. My sister has offered to help me out with the vet bills for the tegu. 
I looked closer today, after reading up on it a bit more. It's her colon that is prolapsed, and it has split open. You can see the bedding she ate, it's so sad. I don't know whether to pull out the pieces I can see, or to leave it alone. I'm calling the vet now to set up an appointment. 
I also got some pics:













You can see the bedding in this one





I feel so bad for her


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 28, 2008)

Just got off the phone with the vet. I just need to keep soaking her in the warm water and the vegetable oil. She goes in to the vet tomorrow


----------



## Lexi (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh kazzy good luck with her!! We are all praying!


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Dang, poor girl. As soon as I saw the pics I knew it wasn't the hemipenes. She's in good hands now. Let us know how the Vet visit went!


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't know what to do...it's her cloaca (<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloaca">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloaca</a><!-- m -->) that is prolapsed, and the tissue is dead. Which means the vet will have to rebuild the cloaca and actually cut her open. The procedure will cost $1,000-$1,200. I don't have the money, and the vet can't take payments. They gave her a shot to help slow the spread of bacteria (what would have initially killed her) to buy me some time to come up with the money. I'm so heart broken. I'm in tears just thinking about the poor girl. I'm selling some stuff in hopes of getting the cash to help her...gah, this is just awful :'(


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 30, 2008)

screw rebuilding, tell him to cut it off and sew it up! their has to be someone who'll fix it on the cheap!

it's sad.


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 30, 2008)

The cloaca is something she needs, or else they could just do that. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 30, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about her Kazzy. Only you can decide what is right for you and her. Money is a tough situation to deal with and everyone understands where you are coming from. It is very hard but you will have to weigh the pros and cons and decide what is best not only for the tegu but for you as well. Best of luck.


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 30, 2008)

I've put a few things up for sale locally and a few friends have offered to help me a lot in this situation. If I can't get the money, or at least most of it, by this weekend then she'll have to sadly be put down =(


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 30, 2008)

Honestly at this point, it might not be worth it. Have you spoken to the Vet about the possible outcomes of the surgery? What is the percentage that it will be successfull? What about the bacteria and dead tissue? Can the growth of both be stopped? You might end up putting out $1200 only to find out that you prolonged her life only a few more months at most. I hate to see animals suffer and sometimes the best thing to do is put them down. I hope you both can pull through this. I for one am rooting for ya, I'm just sorry I'm not in a position to help you out other than moral support.


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll have to talk to him more when I go back in, which will be in a few days. I just really hope to save her. Her life is more than money to me.


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm taking her in Monday to get her put down, after a lot of thought. There is just no way I'll get the money in time to save her, and I know she is in pain. I've named her Abeni...poor girl :bawl


----------



## dorton (Aug 2, 2008)

Ah, thats so sad, but at least you tried to help her.


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, it really sucks but there is nothing else I can do


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 3, 2008)

Her cloaca has fallen completely off, and she looks awful. I'd take her now to get her put down but no vet clinic is open. All I can do is keep her comfortable. She's wrapped up in a warm towel and laying in my lap right now. I made her a good hard boiled egg and dubia meal but she won't eat. She goes tomorrow to be put down if she makes it through the night *tears*


----------



## PuffDragon (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. It sounds like her last few hours with you will be her best. You can't win all the battles.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well...thought I'd update on this. I've still got her, and besides needing to put on weight...she's doing GREAT!!

Gah, I thought she was going to die that night, I really did. Stayed up with her for a while, was really down about it, and woke up the next morning to her begging me to let her out and roam around. She even at, and pooed (no blood or anything in the stool!)
So, know she's doing great, eats when she feels like it...but she is PICKY! 

Only problem right now is that she wants to hibernate, but I'm not comfortable enough with her weight to let her just yet, and she won't eat sometimes, will others. I've tried force feeding (well, sort of, more of me just putting the mouse in her mouth and hoping she'll do the rest). I'm going to try some Pedylite to try and boost her appetite.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Dec 17, 2008)

I just read that full article for the first time and that was just one sad story from start to finish, I just started caring for my own tegu and simply have fallen in love with these creatures...i can only imagine what you feel like right now, but you honestly did everything in your power to save her...theres just nothing more you can do except treat her the best you can until its time. Im very sorry for your loss and the best of luck to you


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 18, 2008)

omgtaylorg said:


> I just read that full article for the first time and that was just one sad story from start to finish, I just started caring for my own tegu and simply have fallen in love with these creatures...i can only imagine what you feel like right now, but you honestly did everything in your power to save her...theres just nothing more you can do except treat her the best you can until its time. Im very sorry for your loss and the best of luck to you



I think in the last post she said the little guy is okay now.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Yup, she's fine!


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 1, 2009)

She's loving food now!! Yay!!


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 2, 2009)

I've just red all of these post, I'm glad to hear she's alright but what happened? She got better out of no where...


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, I'm curious, too. I would think if the cloaca had tears, became necrotic, fell off, and part went back into her body, there would have to be some sort of peritonitis. That is an amazing story if it is a recovery...wow.


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 2, 2009)

It just fell off. I was sure she was going to die, and was going to take her to get her put down the next morning. But when I got up and went to look in on her, she was moving around, had pooped, and looked at me like she thought my head looked like a yummy roasted turkey! Ever since, I've kept her, and she's been doing great, and is finally taking food down really well.


----------

